# Feeder Fish are they illegal



## richboy (Mar 30, 2008)

I have recently started trying to feed my CWD small goldfish they are in a bowl seperate to his water bowl in the tank so when he is hungry he can eat them at will. 

I want to know is this illegal as i have looked on the net and cannot find this anywhere 

Help would be appreciated cheers


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

nope no matter what anyone says....just like live feeding rodents aint...pretty sure its illegal for a shop to sell u them knowing what there gonna be used for though..

jo


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

yea i dont think its illegal to use feeders but the problem could be getting a shop to sell to you if they know or guess what they are for, i had a shop refuse to sell me a pair of mice when they found out i was gonna breed them for snake food


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

are you mad ??? feeding cwds GOLDFISH ??? there full of all sorts loads of different parasites should do your research first


----------



## richboy (Mar 30, 2008)

i have read up and there are several sites that say you can as well as minnows. have i been wrongfully informed???


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

richboy said:


> i have read up and there are several sites that say you can as well as minnows. have i been wrongfully informed???




trust me mate i would not feed goldfish to my CWD and as i have said goldfish are full of parasites


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

sasandjo said:


> nope no matter what anyone says....just like live feeding rodents aint...pretty sure its illegal for a shop to sell u them knowing what there gonna be used for though..
> 
> jo


Erm yeah, feeding live rodents etc to snakes etc, is ILLEGAL!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

malthereplover said:


> Erm yeah, feeding live rodents etc to snakes etc, is ILLEGAL!


 

oooh no it isn't..


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

malthereplover said:


> Erm yeah, feeding live rodents etc to snakes etc, is ILLEGAL!


yes it is...and i wont the national lottery 12 times in a row.....


----------



## gaspanic (Sep 1, 2008)

as far as im aware its illegal for a shop to sell you them, doesnt mean some shops wont though...i worked in one unfortunately



Meko said:


> oooh no it isn't..


when i need a laugh i purposely look for your replies to things!! :2thumb:


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

cooljules said:


> yes it is...and i wont the national lottery 12 times in a row.....


Ohhh no you didn't


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Juzza12 said:


> Ohhh no you didn't


ooohhhh yes i did!!! just like live feeding is illegal...and as you can tell, im lying about both!!!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

plus if i did...think i would spend each day sat here for hours :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

malthereplover said:


> Erm yeah, feeding live rodents etc to snakes etc, is ILLEGAL!


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/69279-live-feeding-laws.html

read it up mate and get ur facts straight before u answer and have a dig at someone

jo


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

cooljules said:


> plus if i did...think i would spend each day sat here for hours :whistling2: :lol2:


Yes, but you'd probably have your butler typing for you:2thumb:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Juzza12 said:


> Yes, but you'd probably have your butler typing for you:2thumb:


nah...think i would give a dam about you lot, while im on my tprocal island or driving one of my ferarris around a track????


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Silverlight Ball Python (Aug 30, 2008)

No it is certainly not illegal, i work as an aquatics specialist aswell as running my own company, and have done for many years. alough i refuse to sell to those who tell me it is for live food. it is certainly not illegal to feed.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

richboy said:


> I have recently started trying to feed my CWD small goldfish they are in a bowl seperate to his water bowl in the tank so when he is hungry he can eat them at will.
> 
> I want to know is this illegal as i have looked on the net and cannot find this anywhere
> 
> Help would be appreciated cheers


 Even if not illegal, certainly immoral on several counts. Firstly, is it necessary? Secondly, there is no way these fish have the correct water and air conditions if kept in a bowl in the CWD enclosure and thirdly they will be stressed seeing a predator around all the time. What if he decides he isn't really hugny so just chases them about maiming them, then leaving them.
You might be rich boy but you are poor in any sense of doing what is right, compassionate and ethical.


----------



## avfc19 (Aug 11, 2008)

its not illegal but if we found out what they were bein used 4 we wouldnt serve u same as feeding live mce and such its not illegal if u do it for yourself basically not for other people to see


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Goldfish are seen as expendable, thousands die from the tattooing process some of them go through. Many people feed H.Gigas (Cameroon rusty baboon(Tarantula)) goldfish as some set up a huge enclosure where it can swim which is unusual for a tarantula. Small fish is generally part of its diet. Personally i don't see the need to do it as its good enough on crickets.

I don't get how invertebrates are fine to feed to animals but as soon as it goes to fish everyone gets up in arms...especially since fishermen essentially leave them to drown out of the water which can take hours. 

Look at it this way as its a good gauge if you should live feed it a certain animal. 


Are they able to take dead/defrost versions of the animal
Will their health/life be at risk if they DONT eat the animal.
Are they able to kill that type of animal quickly.
If you answer no to any of the above questions you probally shouldnt be livefeeding it on that type of animal.



avfc19 said:


> its not illegal but if we found out what they were bein used 4 we wouldnt serve u same as feeding live mce and such its not illegal if u do it for yourself basically not for other people to see


Its illegal if theirs no reason for it and the only reason your doing it is for your own pleasure. Live feeding animals like snakes is only done to try to get them onto defrost if they are not taking them already. I believe this only applys to mammals though. Oh and the feeder animal must not suffer too much so live feeding a horned frog a mouse will be classed as animal abuse.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Lucifus said:


> Its illegal if theirs no reason for it and the only reason your doing it is for your own pleasure. Live feeding animals like snakes is only done to try to get them onto defrost if they are not taking them already. I believe this only applys to mammals though. Oh and the feeder animal must not suffer too much so live feeding a horned frog a mouse will be classed as animal abuse.


It does get rather wearisome the way some people seem unable to deal with reality and insist on living in their own little dream world.
For the record, there is no legislation relating directly to live feeding. Some of the existing legislation sort of covers not causing unnecessary stress/ injury /suffering but no where is there this mythical collection of rules that say you can only do it this way or for that reason. In fact under the new legislation you are supposed to give your animals the opportunity to express natural behaviour, which could be read as letting them have live food and not forcing them to eat frozen pre killed. 
To my knowledge DEFRA is reviewing a number of suggested options relating to live feeding and hopefully something will become recognised law under the secondary legislation but it hasn't happened yet.
Oh and for the record, it is illegal for pet shops to sell unweaned mammals. That would make it illegal to sell pinks and fluffs but they can give them away. It is perfectly legal for a pet shop to sell any vertebrate to be used as live food. Though the shop keeper can legally refuse to sell any animal to any person for any reason.
Natrix


----------

